# Does any1 know



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

not sure about over there, but i've always gotten mine off ebay.
worth a look i think.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Zanesgirl said:


> not sure about over there, but i've always gotten mine off ebay.


Really? I've been trying to sell my pony wagon for some time now and considered putting it on ebay, but am not experienced with selling, I've only bought a few things over the last couple of years. I wouldn't be able to ship it though. Can you give me any advice on listing it?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

eBay is an excellent place to get pretty much anything. Have you tried posting a local add in the newspaper? sometimes putting a wanted add can help. Take a look at your local newspaper in general section as well. I have seen some go thru there.

Good Luck


----------



## daspa (Nov 20, 2008)

try the robinsons web site (www.robinsons.com) you can get exersise carts on there quite cheep


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I have one to sell but I am in Michigan and it isn't worth shipping. :-( I bought my work cart on ebay and I also have a friend that bought her show cart on ebay. Also try www.tacktrader.com and search "cart" they have a lot of ads for carts on that website. Craigslist would be a good place to look also and you would be able to search local listings. Good Luck!


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

i know a mister called alan who lives near there and he makes excercise carts for shetlands but i fell out with him and now i dont talk to him

x


----------



## clifton5779 (Nov 25, 2008)

Look up Triple C carts. Not fancy show carts, but simple training/trail driving carts. They make them from dog sizes all the way up to full horse size. They are pretty reasonable with shipping too.


----------

